# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  One world, one BORNEO

## kuching

Found out this from another forum :

BORNEO MODEL UNITING NATURAL, SOCIAL AND CULTURAL RESOURCES FOR CONSERVATION

One Island One Nature 

UNITING THREE SOVEREIGN STATES FOR THE PRESERVATION OF GLOBAL ASSETS, WEALTH AND HERITAGE..

“The clothed from head to foot, as it were, in green virgin forests. From the snow-white sands on the edge of the billowy ocean there first extends a belt of pale green vegetation, the mangrove forests, but very soon we come to the sombreoutlines of the e island, the only breaks being treeless openings along the river courses.”

Link to PDF file :

http://pocketgroup.co.uk/btrf/downloads/BORNEOMODEL.pdf

----------

